# name suggestions



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, trying to come up with a name for a Glock 19. Any suggestions? Some of you may think it's silly, but to each his own.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd do something to give it some character before I named it. Otherwise it's just like any other soulless Glock pistol out there.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

i named my sigpro after the middle name of this hot girl i know; but i play it off like i named it after the go code for the black hawk down mission.

girl names are generally a hit, unless its like 'agnes' or something that sounds like a grandma 

edit= I def agree with revolver; there's a guy on this board that does engravings, they look really good. i'm going to try to get a sillhoutte(sp?) of a hottie in a bikini on the top of my slide when i get a couple free bucks. its gonna look bad ass.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only named 1 gun - my very 1st 1911. I sold it years ago to buy a telescope, so I don't have it anymore... (now, I am selling the telescope to buy a gun  )


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> girl names are generally a hit, unless its like 'agnes' or something that sounds like a grandma


Hey, my little sister is named Agnes, It doesn't sound too Grandma-ish to me.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

You know I never thought of giving any of my guns names!If I did this one would be called "SWEETNESS",cause it's my favorite handgun. Ruger Vaquero(old style) .45colt Bird's Head:mrgreen:










Guess I'll have ta name this rest now so they don't git their felling hurt.:smt082 Randall

p.s. help me name the Daewoo DP-51. Kim-Chee??????


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

YNOT TONY? It's a great name.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I know a probation officer who calls her glock "Big Sexy." I haven't deciphered that one, yet.

WM


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I should hook you up with my ex-wife. She's great at this stuff. We bought a red VW Rabbit one year and she named it "Rabbit Redford." We got a hamster back in the mid eighties and she named it "MC Hamster." For a small fee, I'll give you her phone #.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tupperware


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Call it Tupac (short for tupperware accident):mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I should hook you up with my ex-wife. She's great at this stuff. We bought a red VW Rabbit one year and she named it "Rabbit Redford." We got a hamster back in the mid eighties and she named it "MC Hamster." For a small fee, I'll give you her phone #.


why pay a fee I'd give away my ex's to anyone I don't like


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My first has a reason behind her name, my second was a nickname that stuck, and the third was a suggestion. So, in that order, my Sig is named "Secret" because I've been keeping her a secret for four years from my anti-gun dad. My 686 was named "Canon" by a few friends. And the Bersa is named "The Noisy Cricket" like the little gun Will Smith had in Men in Black. Just have fun with the names, man! Whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Names for guns? What'll they think of next?:smt082


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

How about "FLUFFY" or "CUDDLES"? 

I saw a movie where a little girl named her big Doberman Fluffy, so I guess it would fit a Glock.:mrgreen: 

My wife has a Baby Desert Eagle she named "BABY". I don't know how she came up with that.

I think I'm gonna name my MP40 "Lean, Mean, Shootin Machine":smt068


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like this thread is going to be fun soooo,I'm going to name my Colt .Officer's .45acp ummm B.O.H.I.C.A. short for" bend over here it comes again"! :smt082 Randall


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Your right J. R. This might be a lot of fun.  
I started to name my S & W 686 357 mag, "Mr Happy" but I've already used that name for something else!!!:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm thinking something to do with subs and guns since you do both. Maybe something like "Boomer"? Guns go "Boom" and I think that's a sub term. Although I may have to watch/read Hunt for Red October again to make sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> How about "FLUFFY" or "CUDDLES"?


I was issued a Ruger GP-100 when I started working armored, and as a joke we gave all the guns cute names. Mine was actually Fluffy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Looks like this thread is going to be fun soooo,I'm going to name my Colt .Officer's .45acp ummm B.O.H.I.C.A. short for" bend over here it comes again"! :smt082 Randall


It should be F.I.G.M.O. that I think would be more apt name


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Call it Tupac (short for tupperware accident):mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 ROFL!!! :smt082 Buuuuurrrrrrn! BTW, you know what "Tupac" spelled backwards is? "CAPUT," which sums it up, lol.

I've only named my first two guns... My Beretta 96 is "Death," and my 1911 is "Bad Mutha Fu**a." Thank you, Samuel L. Jackson, bwauahaahaha! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: "Death" was just meant to be a joke; I told my friend I was gonna name it that (kidding) and ever since then that's all he's called it, so it stuck.

Still have to name my XD and HK...right now they're just referred to as... well... XD and HK, lol.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

While I dont normally name inanimate objects I do refer to my Harley as "Thurmon" as a tribute to my favorite uncle who named one of his early knuckles thurmon.I do call my little kimber ultra kimmy but thats just when my brother asks to shoot it:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

When I was in the Military my Sniper rifle was "Carnifex" which is Latin for "Exicutioner". My STI that I shoot in IPSC/USPSA is "Singer" because it runs like a sewing machine.


These are examples. I only name guns that have a specialness to them.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> I'm thinking something to do with subs and guns since you do both. Maybe something like "Boomer"? Guns go "Boom" and I think that's a sub term. Although I may have to watch/read Hunt for Red October again to make sure. :mrgreen:


Todd,are you a current/ex BUBBLEHEAD? Just wondering as I work on the damn things! Always wish the would name one U.S.S. ASSKICKER:mrgreen: Randall


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

J.R. said:


> Todd,are you a current/ex BUBBLEHEAD? Just wondering as I work on the damn things! Always wish the would name one U.S.S. ASSKICKER:mrgreen: Randall


Nope. Never served. Guess I've picked up some terms between reading military books and watching too many Discovery and Military Channel shows.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> why pay a fee I'd give away my ex's to anyone I don't like


Yeah but is she any good at naming things?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Todd,if your going too name one BOOMER make sure it'd .44/.45 caliber!:smt082 Randall


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Only one of my guns has a name. My father's old Remington 11-48 12 gauge. I grew up with this gun and it shoots like its a part of me. I call her "Sweetheart". :heart: 

I do have a sorta code word my wife and I use for whatever my current carry gun is when out in public. If she's not sure if I'm armed, she'll ask "Do you have your pants?" I call it "pants" because its purpose is to cover my butt. :butthead: :mrgreen:


----------

